# Do you see progression?



## May55

Had a chemical last cycle..no idea how many days past Ovulation I am as I didn't have a period since chemical and I have PCOS. I'm CD 41 though (cycle is usually anywhere from 38-48 days) 
Top is Monday, middle Tuesday (both pm urine) and bottom is this morning FMU


----------



## tdog

Tests are looking amazing love xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Irish Baby

They all look perfect


----------



## HopefulPony

Looking good! I see progression and a dye stealer!


----------



## Classic Girl

They look perfect


----------

